# CastAway Cup Saltwater Tournament April 21, 2018



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

6th Annual Ducks Unlimited CastAway Cup.
Over $10,000 in cash and prizes.
Hourly Payouts for 1st, 2nd, 3rd place
Redfish, Flounder and Speckled Trout. 
Crawfish Boil included.
$149 Entry Fee
Everyone who signs up gets a custom CastAway Rod plus a goody bag of great prizes.

Plus we're adding a 12 and under division. Family fun for all!

EARLY BIRD PRIZE!! Register before April 14th and you're entered to win a Castaway Skeleton v2 and a Lews Reel.

Get more info at www.castawaycup.com


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

CastAway Cup Postponed
Due to potential storms and high winds this weekend we are postponing the CastAway Cup. The rescheduled date for the tournament will be August 11th, 2018.


----------

